# Good and affordable Dentist?



## RandomDude

Many of UAE residents don't have their dental covered by insurance.

And going to the dentist is really expensive, I was quoted 3,000 Dirhams for a root canal treatment and some other stuff, and might jump to 5,000 depending on the situation.

I have done before treatment for astronomical figures at so called high end clinics, only to increase my pain and decrease my account.

Is there a good dentist with reasonable prices? I'm having a root canal and its keeping me awake

Might succumb and pay the 5,000 :crutch:


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
Sorry to hear about your toothache - it can be a real pain in the ass!
The dentist who comes highly recommended in Dubai is Dr Madhu Mathews of Mankhool Dental Clinic in Karama.
Apparently he is very good and root canal is under 1500 AED.
Hope this helps.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl

Salini George at Sirajudeen Medical Centre in Karama is fantastic (actually all the dentists there are excellent) and I am pretty sure the pricing would be around the same as Steve's dentist.


----------



## RandomDude

You guys are all awesome.
Karama, here I come.

Although for now it is subsidizing, thanks to you know what (are we allowed to post about our bottles?)


----------



## mehranR

I highly recommend going to an endodontist that uses a microscope and equipped with cone beam. 
The anatomy of roots are so different from one person to another and even in the same person that it makes root canal very complicating.
I have seen many canals that had gone untreated and the tooth needing retreatment of root canal that I always recommend paying the higher fee and getting it done right. And believe me retreatments are more difficult, more uncomfortable and more expensive.


----------



## BedouGirl

mehranR said:


> I highly recommend going to an endodontist that uses a microscope and equipped with cone beam. The anatomy of roots are so different from one person to another and even in the same person that it makes root canal very complicating. I have seen many canals that had gone untreated and the tooth needing retreatment of root canal that I always recommend paying the higher fee and getting it done right. And believe me retreatments are more difficult, more uncomfortable and more expensive.


I may not be a dentist and have your professional knowledge, however, the owner of the clinic I attend is exceptionally well known and respected here and his team are very experienced. I certainly would not go anywhere or recommend anywhere if I had any doubts.


----------



## mehranR

BedouGirl said:


> I may not be a dentist and have your professional knowledge, however, the owner of the clinic I attend is exceptionally well known and respected here and his team are very experienced. I certainly would not go anywhere or recommend anywhere if I had any doubts.


The picture that I had on my post showed a very complicated root canal system and unless one has microscope and cone beam there is no way the tooth can be treated with accuracy and be sealed at the same time. Medicine has evolved so much that what we did few years ago is not standard of care anymore. I am not saying that who you recommended is a good or a bad dentist, Infact I don't even know them. I am just trying to help people make informed decisions about their health.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb

BedouGirl said:


> Salini George at Sirajudeen Medical Centre in Karama is fantastic (actually all the dentists there are excellent) and I am pretty sure the pricing would be around the same as Steve's dentist.


Someone recommended this place to me once. I don't remember who I saw but she frightened me and I couldn't get out of there fast enough. I ended up going to a Swiss doctor in the crowne plaza building on sheikh zayed road. Very gentle and professional and didn't cost the earth. It was a tooth extraction by the way.


----------



## BedouGirl

msbettyboopdxb said:


> Someone recommended this place to me once. I don't remember who I saw but she frightened me and I couldn't get out of there fast enough. I ended up going to a Swiss doctor in the crowne plaza building on sheikh zayed road. Very gentle and professional and didn't cost the earth. It was a tooth extraction by the way.


Goodness. That's not good. Sorry to hear that. Thank goodness, neither I nor any of my friends who go there have had such an experience.


----------



## kmdxb

msbettyboopdxb said:


> Someone recommended this place to me once. I don't remember who I saw but she frightened me and I couldn't get out of there fast enough. I ended up going to a Swiss doctor in the crowne plaza building on sheikh zayed road. Very gentle and professional and didn't cost the earth. It was a tooth extraction by the way.


Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but had been reading through the various threads on here about dentists as I needed to visit one and am a very nervous patient when it comes to dentists.

Ended up going to Dr Marco at the Swiss Dental Clinic in the Crowne Plaza building and things went well, managed to keep me calm during the process. Would have to add my recommendation of him.


----------



## pamela0810

I would second Bedougirl. Recently had a root canal treatment done with Dr. Sheila at Sirajudeen Medical Center and it cost me about AED 1,000 (without a crown).


----------



## brinks

I too didn't have a good experience at Sirajuddin Medical center, I felt the dentist rushed through with my procedure, no time to explain anything. It was cheap though.
I went to Dr. Mehran in Acacia medical center, al Wasl road, he is great. Made me feel very comfortable and he checks everything. He took the time to explain everything to me. By the way, his fees are very reasonable


----------



## jawadrana

i recently got a root canal done by an endodontist in Melbourne and the total cost was around 2,500 Australian dollars. Very expensive but i was satisfied.


----------



## nawazfrdforever

*Good and Affordable dentist*



RandomDude said:


> Many of UAE residents don't have their dental covered by insurance.
> 
> And going to the dentist is really expensive, I was quoted 3,000 Dirhams for a root canal treatment and some other stuff, and might jump to 5,000 depending on the situation.
> 
> I have done before treatment for astronomical figures at so called high end clinics, only to increase my pain and decrease my account.
> 
> Is there a good dentist with reasonable prices? I'm having a root canal and its keeping me awake
> 
> Might succumb and pay the 5,000 :crutch:


i went to Dr.Nilopher @ Amala Medical Center in Al Khail Mall for my Root canal treatment. i tell u she is very good doc in rct. reasonable price also.


----------



## subean

some of my tooth are getting black and bleeding from gums as well. need to know incur charges and cheap dentist.


----------

